
Ask HN: What problem in your industry is a potential startup? - meridion
Inspired by another post 5 years ago:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9799007
======
mindcrime
5 years ago? I'm pretty sure some variation of this question is asked here
about once every 5 weeks or so...

~~~
meridion
Not really. Before posting the question here I searched HN for recent similar
questions:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=startup%20ideas&sort=byDate&type=story)

Even though some of them are lists of startup ideas, they're mostly from an
investor point of view, rather than enterprise/end-user point of view.

~~~
mindcrime
They might not be _quite_ as common as I thought, but a quick search turns up
quite a few riffs on this in just the past year:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22289878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22289878)
\-- 12 days ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21920554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21920554)
\-- 2 months ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21852826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21852826)
\-- 2 months ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21357595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21357595)
\-- 4 months ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19733500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19733500)
\-- 10 months ago

Nonetheless, I hope some good stuff gets posted in response. But past
experience suggests these threads don't get a lot of activity. _shrug_

------
fuzzfactor
All of them.

